# New 3.5" Glide Bait Lure Blanks



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Her are just 4 of the 24 3.5" glide bait lure blanks that I just finished cutting out. Still need shaping and sanding yet, but I'll work on that this evening.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a 4 3/8" glide bait that I just finished shaping and sanding.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

24 of them! You're not playing around! Looking good


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I make a lot of wooden toys for children for Christmas. Then I donate them to a local group that helps family's in need to give out, so I'm used to doing mass cut outs. I also figured it was easier to spend a few hours in the wood shop cutting out a few blanks and shaping them. As soon as this cold snap breaks and it warms up again I'll cut out a few more blanks. That way I'll have plenty to screw up! Maybe I'll get 1 or 2 keepers this way!!! Lol


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Good luck! Small ones are hard to get to glide if at all.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It is true that its tough to get smaller baits to glide, but if they don't you can convert the remainder of the blanks to crankbaits very easily.

From what I can see, those look like they'd make great musky cranks too!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I got them all shaped and weighted, just gotta find time now to get them painted.


----------



## Scant (Feb 12, 2014)

Look very nice. 

What is your procedure for shaping the lures? Thanks.


Stan


----------

